# Full Unrestricted License



## Aks009 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dear Friends

I am having Indian License which is just 6 months old.
Am i eligible if i want to appply for fully unrestricted license even if i am not having expierence of 3 year driving?

I am going to move to Sudeney on 17th Sept . I am having Australian PR also


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'd say no.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

An overseas driver with Full Licence held for less than 12 months will get a Provisional P1 driver licence.

An overseas driver with Full Licence held for more than 3 years will get an Unrestricted driver licence.

In between those would be the P2 driver licence.

A knowledge test and driving test may be required depending on country of issue.

Currently India is in the group that requires a knowledge test and driving test.

As a permanent resident, you can use your existing licence for up to three months, but after that you must have a NSW licence.

So, take driving lessons and take (PASS) the tests before 17th December in your situation.


----------

